# Buck Rag not Working



## Shedinator (Nov 25, 2018)

Hopefully I'll remember starting this thread, unlike my last one .

I haven't been seeing signs of heat in my girls, so I got a buck Rag 3 weeks ago. I've exposed them to it every day with no reaction. They're almost 10 months, made breeding weight, and cleared by the vet. I'm not sure what to do, but am still really hoping to get them bred this season. Would love your advice.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Nov 25, 2018)

Not the most experienced goat person on here but make sure they are consuming minerals, sometimes changing brand will help. Also, a shot of BoSe is something I’ve heard of that helps. 

I have no idea about buck rags. Our only issue is detecting heat on some of our does. We have bucks. Is it possible that they are cycling and you aren’t catching it?


----------



## Shedinator (Nov 25, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Not the most experienced goat person on here but make sure they are consuming minerals, sometimes changing brand will help. Also, a shot of BoSe is something I’ve heard of that helps.
> 
> I have no idea about buck rags. Our only issue is detecting heat on some of our does. We have bucks. Is it possible that they are cycling and you aren’t catching it?



It's certainly possible. I was hoping the buck rag would make it improbable, though 

They're eating mineral well, and doing great in general. Does BoSe specifically help with coming into heat?


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2018)

What breed are the goats?


----------



## Shedinator (Nov 25, 2018)

Southern by choice said:


> What breed are the goats?


Nubian/Alpine cross.


----------



## DwarfDaddy (Nov 29, 2018)

I’m wondering if you have one of those does that needs to actually be in the presence of a buck to come into heat? The buck rag may not be enough. Also, perhaps she could be coming into heat and it could be really short (a few hours) and easy to miss? Have you seen any signs at all? (eg, wet around rear end?). I don’t know if it’s practical for you, but could you possibly just keep her with a buck in the same area for awhile, to allow more than enough time for a cycle or two to pass? I know it’s not ideal, because you’d prefer to know exactly when she’s bred, but it may be better than missing the chance to get her pregnant. Do you have an area set up where that could be do-able?


----------



## Shedinator (Nov 29, 2018)

DwarfDaddy said:


> I’m wondering if you have one of those does that needs to actually be in the presence of a buck to come into heat? The buck rag may not be enough. Also, perhaps she could be coming into heat and it could be really short (a few hours) and easy to miss? Have you seen any signs at all? (eg, wet around rear end?). I don’t know if it’s practical for you, but could you possibly just keep her with a buck in the same area for awhile, to allow more than enough time for a cycle or two to pass? I know it’s not ideal, because you’d prefer to know exactly when she’s bred, but it may be better than missing the chance to get her pregnant. Do you have an area set up where that could be do-able?



I was just about to give an update...

So yesterday I noticed that when I put the buck rag under her nose, her tail went up, and when I took it away, it went down. Since she'd never done that before, I decided to give it a go and took her to the buck that night.

Soon as she saw him she started flagging, squatting, and peeing... but he sniffed her and did all the preliminaries and didn't try to mount her. We had them together for about 30 minutes. I don't know if we showed up a little too late, or a little too early, or what, but no joy.

I would very much like to just put her in with a buck for a few weeks, but can't find anyone around here who offers bucks for anything other than driveway dates. Don't suppose you know anyone?


----------



## DwarfDaddy (Nov 30, 2018)

Shedinator said:


> I was just about to give an update...
> 
> So yesterday I noticed that when I put the buck rag under her nose, her tail went up, and when I took it away, it went down. Since she'd never done that before, I decided to give it a go and took her to the buck that night.
> 
> ...



Sorry don’t know a source in CT. We keep several bucks of our own. They can be stinky and aggressive, but they’re  available at breeding time. It also avoids the risk of spreading disease by sharing bucks between herds. When we have done it, we usually leave our doe at a good friends farm for breeding when we know them well and trust the health of their herd. Even then, good to keep her isolated from the other goats except the one buck. If you get to make some good friends at farms near you, then maybe they’ll be more comfortable loaning their bucks for longer. We loan goats back and forth (very selectively) with our good friends for free as a favor. What town are you in?


----------



## Shedinator (Nov 30, 2018)

DwarfDaddy said:


> Sorry don’t know a source in CT. We keep several bucks of our own. They can be stinky and aggressive, but they’re  available at breeding time. It also avoids the risk of spreading disease by sharing bucks between herds. When we have done it, we usually leave our doe at a good friends farm for breeding when we know them well and trust the health of their herd. Even then, good to keep her isolated from the other goats except the one buck. If you get to make some good friends at farms near you, then maybe they’ll be more comfortable loaning their bucks for longer. We loan goats back and forth (very selectively) with our good friends for free as a favor. What town are you in?



Bethany.

I have friends with goats, but they've all got just does as well, and haven't had issues with driveway breeding taking.


----------



## Shedinator (Dec 10, 2018)

I managed to borrow a buck. He's been penned up with my doelings for a week, and we can hold onto him for at least 4 weeks. So far haven't witnessed any mounting.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 10, 2018)

Some of ours sneak one in at night when its quiet....some are more public about it. Good luck with your breeding. Hope she takes.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Dec 13, 2018)

Make sure you note the dates he arrived and leaves in case you don’t see any action. That way you’ll know the window to expect babies in.


----------



## Shedinator (Dec 15, 2018)

Wehner Homestead said:


> Make sure you note the dates he arrived and leaves in case you don’t see any action. That way you’ll know the window to expect babies in.


It's in my calendar!

He's been acting extra dominant the last few days. When I went out last night, one of my girls had her tail sticking straight up (they usually keep them down) and her vulva looked shinier and pinker than usual. Today they seemed to be mostly back to normal. I'm hoping if she had a quick heat overnight, he capitalized on it.


----------



## Sheepshape (Dec 18, 2018)

Shedinator said:


> I'm hoping if she had a quick heat overnight, he capitalized on it.


 Now I don't currently have goats, but I have lots of sheep. What I would say is....these intact boys (sheep, goats, dogs, cats.....you name it) NEVER miss an opportunity. Almost every year my 'maiden flock.... small lambs and old retired girls....at least one of them has lambs. Rams jump the fences from miles  and pay flying visits. Now goats are good climbers and much better at getting through fences than the Woolies....so they won't miss a doe on heat. If they are cycling, he'll take advantage. 

I hope he's peeing on his beard to make himself irresistible to the girls (just remembering how this habit used to 'gross out' OH!).

Good luck to you and your girls.


----------



## Shedinator (Dec 18, 2018)

Sheepshape said:


> Now I don't currently have goats, but I have lots of sheep. What I would say is....these intact boys (sheep, goats, dogs, cats.....you name it) NEVER miss an opportunity. Almost every year my 'maiden flock.... small lambs and old retired girls....at least one of them has lambs. Rams jump the fences from miles  and pay flying visits. Now goats are good climbers and much better at getting through fences than the Woolies....so they won't miss a doe on heat. If they are cycling, he'll take advantage.
> 
> I hope he's peeing on his beard to make himself irresistible to the girls (just remembering how this habit used to 'gross out' OH!).
> 
> Good luck to you and your girls.


Oh, he smells downright awful . I'm sure if they're in heat, he's capitalizing - when we went to pick him up, the owner had a doe in heat and he was doing absolutely everything he could to get her attention. My only real concern here is that I'm not personally catching them in heat, so it's hard to know whether they're cycling. 3 weeks ago today was the failed driveway date, so I'm out there watching every time I can spare to see if she's back in or not. Guess I just have to trust this buck to do his job.


----------



## Shedinator (Dec 23, 2018)

Me again! So I know the only real way to know if heat and breeding are happening is catching them in the act, but I'm trying to see if I'm reading things right, which leads me to yet another question.

Do bucks get more aggressive with does when they're in heat?

Last week we noticed he was getting really forceful at grain time, head butting them and grunting and so forth. At the time we thought it was just him establishing himself as the alpha. But then yesterday it stopped. The does vulvae also looked pinker during that time, but not significantly so.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Dec 23, 2018)

I can only tell you my experiences. ...we bring the doe to the bucks place (but we have our own bucks)  he may be trying to show macho male thing, but if your girls are ready for him, they will flag their tail, and often stand with their backside to his face to let him know she is ready...if your seeing pink he could be licking them or has bred them...sorry no direct answers for you, like i said sometime they do their thing at  ight...hope you get to keep him around for awhile. ...


----------



## greybeard (Dec 29, 2018)

Sheepshape said:


> Now I don't currently have goats, but I have lots of sheep. What I would say is....these intact boys (sheep, goats, dogs, cats.....you name it) NEVER miss an opportunity. Almost every year my 'maiden flock.... small lambs and old retired girls....at least one of them has lambs. Rams jump the fences from miles  and pay flying visits. Now goats are good climbers and much better at getting through fences than the Woolies....so they won't miss a doe on heat. If they are cycling, he'll take advantage.
> 
> I hope he's peeing on his beard to make himself irresistible to the girls (just remembering how this habit used to 'gross out' OH!).
> 
> Good luck to you and your girls.


A Baxter Black goat story.
*Goat Day After Thanksgiving*
_Twenty years ago when we still lived in Brighton, Colo., I had invited several friends to have Thanksgiving at my house. (A tradition my insurance agent later said I could no longer afford).

Each of my guests was gracious and had asked if they could bring anything. When Mac asked what he might contribute I suggested he bring the goats.

“Goats?” he asked. I explained that Friday was Goat Day. We always built a big fire outside and spent the afternoon basting Spanish goat in sop made from Shriner’s beer. And, since the best Spanish goat came from west Texas, I figgered he could bring it.


“But I’ll be flyin’ my own plane,” he sputtered.

“Perfect,” I said, “They’ll only be in transit a short time.”

Although he did his best to talk me out of it, I remained firm.

So, that fateful Tuesday morning, he was out on the San Angelo airport tarmac takin’ the back seat out of his twin-engine Bonanza. The ever-vigilant Drug Enforcement Agency noted his suspicious behavior and took him in for questioning. His truthful explanation was so preposterous that they called me in Colorado to check his story.

Upon his release, he flew to Junction, Texas, and picked up four Spanish goats. He hogtied each one and put it in a gunny sack which he taped around their neck. Sort of a goat-head bota bag. He spread newspaper and scattered straw just in case.

Four hours later, Mac was swingin’ wide around the busy metropolitan Denver air space in touch with the Stapleton International tower. The goats were in full chorus and bleating each time he keyed the microphone.

“This is twin Bonanza ... baa ... baa ... four zero ... blat ... blat ... seven three ... bleat ... Whiskey ... braaaack ....”


We were waiting at the Tri County Airport when Mac dipped his wing and skidded down the runway. He crawled out on the wing. I noticed his hair was standing on end. He looked like he’d been castrating pigs in a metal building. You could almost hear his ears ringing. His eyes were glassy, his voice hoarse and he was vibrating.

I opened the passenger side to the deafening chorus. The imprisoned smell of four enclosed goats hit me head on. The floorboard carpeting looked like Walden Pond.

Goat day was the highlight of that Thanksgiving and Mac got proper recognition. But his plane was never the same. On hot west Texas afternoons when he planned to go flying he would spray Lysol, slice onions, sprinkle Old Grandad and cook cabbage in the cockpit to mask the scent. It never worked. No matter what he did, after riding in the plane for an hour he would smell like an army of goats had adopted him and marked him as their personal territory.

He eventually sold the airplane at a yard sale. On a cold winter day.



Baxter Black is a cowboy, veterinarian, poet and humorist. His website is www.baxter black.com.

https://www.postregister.com/farman...cle_6da4ba48-42bb-5bc9-b392-49b98fd5e12d.html_


----------



## Ridgetop (Apr 26, 2019)

*Greybeard:*  I love Baxter Black!  We were lucky enough to see him in person some years ago reciting some of his poetry and readings!  Also have one of his books.

Sheep and goats when pen bred usually breed very early in the mornings and late in the evenings.  We use a marking harness and crayons when pen breeding.  The does and ewes are usually marked in the morning when we go out to feed.  I saw this too late but by now you should have big pregnant goats, or kids running around!


----------

